# Apple Slim Keyboard USB Hub Power



## vchan (Oct 14, 2013)

I have an Apple Keyboard with Numeric Keypad, and I am having a problem getting the built in USB hub to supply power to my devices. In OSX it will change my iPod and do whatever I want it to, and in windows I found a registry hack that allows it to function in the same manner. I was wondering if there was a way I could do something similar in FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2013)

That's an interesting question which is more likely to be answered on the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------

